# Mandala#1 is back



## longtimegrower (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey thanks longtimegrower,
  Some of us have been talking about building a bit of a good seed bank.
This certainly sounds good to me, so many strains, I need to win Lotto, Ha-Ha

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

